
Launching Docs.github.com - todsacerdoti
https://github.blog/2020-07-01-launching-docs-github-com/
======
li8n
Remarkable post of ms. Jean Leaver on Launching docs.github.com
[https://github.blog/2020-07-01-launching-docs-github-
com/](https://github.blog/2020-07-01-launching-docs-github-com/) Femene genius
soured into IT marks the end of open source, as we know it. The flagship of
big data pillars behind marvelous github platform had announced deprecation of
the idea that it was built upon.

Try fetching long and painful history of github's docs evolvement through the
last decades.

pff, — it's gone.

------
the_arun
I was hoping to see competitor for Readme.io where documentation is exposed as
a platform to users of github.

~~~
fowl2
yeah or even an integration of something like docs.msft tooling

------
rany_
I don't know why I expected this to be a Google Docs competitor.

